# "unable to validate certificate" message



## stevenyuko (Sep 17, 2009)

Hello, I'm running Windows Vista with outlook 2007. Whenever I open outlook lately I'm getting the following message. 
Its showing up under the "tumbleweed desktop validator" pop up. It says "unable to validate certificate". When I click on it I see the below
 
"DV even description"



```
Certificate Revocation Status
Calling Application: Microsoft Outlook
Certificate Name: /C=US/ST=Washington/L=Redmond/O=Microsoft Corporation/CN=Microsoft Corporation
Certificate Issuer: /C=US/ST=Washington/L=Redmond/O=Microsoft Corporation/OU=Copyright (c) 2000 Microsoft Corp./CN=Microsoft Code Signing PCA
Certificate Serial Number: 61469ECB000400000065
Revocation Status: Unable to verify
Validation Protocol: CRL
Validation Url: [URL="http://crl.microsoft.com/pki/crl/products/CodeSignPCA2.crl"][COLOR=#0066cc]http://crl.microsoft.com/pki/crl/products/CodeSignPCA2.crl[/COLOR][/URL]
Revocation information not yet valid
```
 

My boss is getting annoyed by it popping up everytime and wants me to find a way to make it go away. I can't uninstall the program as its part of the PKI, but is there a way to remove the certicate thats having problems?


----------



## lunarlander (Sep 22, 2007)

Part of your error message says "Revocation information not yet valid" 

Maybe your boss's machine's system date is not correct.


----------

